# Throwing Up



## inksmear (May 7, 2011)

My little guy is just over a year old. 

Last week he started throwing up after meals. He'd throw up any time between 1 and 4 hours after eating. Other than the vomit he was 100% the same. He was his usual self (very happy and hyper) and his poops were the same (no diarrhea). 

After three days of throwing up after every meal I called the vet and took him in. He didn't have a fever and the vet couldn't find anything wrong with him. They gave him an anti-nausea shot and sent us home with some soft food for sensitive tummies as well as a 7 day prescription for Metronidazole. 

The shot didn't seem to help at all, but he doesn't throw up if I feed him the wet food in very small amounts through-out the day. I thought he was getting better since the vomiting had mostly stopped, but today when I tried to introduce a very small amount of his normal food mixed with the wet, he threw it all up. 

He's also mysteriously limping now. He did hurt his leg a couple days ago by jumping off the couch, but he seemed fine. It seems odd for that injury to suddenly reappear without reason.

Am I right to be worried? Should I bring him back to the vet?


----------



## Foxxy (Oct 23, 2011)

Maybe he's allergic to the regular food he eats...maybe


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thats what im thinking he may have a problem with his food id change to grain free something good luck


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

It is probably his food, since he started throwing up again as soon as you reintroduced it. What are you feeding?


----------



## aucifiel (Nov 6, 2011)

Does he have any gas? How much food is in the vomit?


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds as if there may be something wrong with the food you were using - There may be something wrong with the entire bag if your dog is sick after eating just a tiny bit of it. 

Personally I would say throw it out and buy a new bag (maybe try a different brand?) if just one tiny bit has caused him to be sick again. What are you currently feeding (reg. food not the vet food)?


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Although LeStat doesn't vomit after food three of my cats do.

If I feed them anything with chicken as the main meat product they will eat it but then vomit within minutes.
As 99% of cat foods have chicken in them, even the 'non chicken' varieties, it's really difficult to find a food they can eat. The vomitting doesn't bother them and they aren't losing weight it's just a hassle having to clean up after them!


----------

